# Nags Head Surf



## rscottdds (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm going to be in Nags Head from the 5th to the 12th of this month. I am from California and do a lot of artificial fishing (ie plastic swimbaits etc) I was wondering what the surf fish out there feed on and what it looks like so that I can "match the hatch" so to speak. Any other tips for fishing the surf? I can't bring my big surf rods on the plane but will be packing a pen travel rod (7ft, 15lb). Any help would be much appreciated. We're staying in a beach house so hopefully be able to just walk outside to wet a line.
-Dr. Bob
<*)))>(


----------



## seafisher (Mar 11, 2003)

Depends on what you fish for to "match the hatch." I think its too late for stripers, but for cobes and drum, fish menhaden, cut-bait, spot heads, croaker, on a fish finder rig. For sea trout or puppy drum, shrimp on a bottom rig or a fireball rig should work. For flounder, shiners, menhaden or pinfish work on a flounder rig or a Captain's Fluke rig. People have caught stripers, drum, sea trout, and flounder off of swimbaits. A red lead head with a white body works, or about any head with a gray/black or white/black body.
Hope this helps.

P.S.-----The 7' rod will be fine for artificials if you can get the bait out far enough, but with the small rod, it may be hard to chunk 4 and bait.


----------



## rscottdds (Jul 2, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. Do things like kastmasters or krocodiles work?
-Dr. Bob
<*)))>(


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

I've had pretty good luck with gold, it seems. The pups like it and I've also caught a huge flounder with gold 3/4oz spoon. Give em a whirl, you never know.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2003)

seafisher, what is a fireball rig??


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Dr Bob try the castmasters & crocodiles they do work at times,but the stingsilver and gotcha plug actually will catch more fish this time of yr,IMHO.Also you may want to go down to 8 or even 6 with a trout grub fishing on the sound side.. Lots of pups and trout there around Bodie island.. You can also castnet your own bait in some of the ditches along side of the road,to catch flounder and such with..You'll probably wind up buying another spinning rod & reel while you are down there,ask any of the tackle shops they are glad to help,especially TW'S..  I'm taking it,you won't have access to a 4whl drive?? Here's some spots you could try.. 
1. Rock jetties at Oregon Inlet
2. Bodie Island light
3. Catwalk on OI bridge,southside
4. Any of the piers
5. Bridges on the causeway to Manteo
These are a few places you could try while down there..
PS there is a link that has been posted on here a while back,by a guy named Hall,it's a gooden,you may want to search archives on here for it..


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

T'aint no douddaboutit ....the DD knows his *%#*......the R


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> *3. Catwalk on OI bridge,southside *


Nice of you to mention "Southside".......... 

Why do you figure they ever built the catwalk on the northside


----------



## seafisher (Mar 11, 2003)

A fireball rig is another name for the double hook bottom rig with floats above each hook. People call them fireball rigs because the floats look like fireballs when you cast them. The floats prevent crabs and conch shells from stealing bait (sometimes.)


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

wizardude said:


> *Nice of you to mention "Southside"..........
> 
> Why do you figure they ever built the catwalk on the northside  *


 Oh they got one,it goes over the sand,for the most part.. I think it's for park service use?????


----------

